# Opinions on the new Pets At Home Advanced Nutrition food?



## Guest (Mar 6, 2011)

What does everyone think of the new advanced nutrition food from PAH?

I looked at the sensitive, and it doesn't look too bad.

Ingredients:

Fresh Salmon (min. 42%), Potato, Potato Protein, Sugar Beet Pulp, Pea Starch, Sunflower Oil, Minerals, Salmon Oil, Salmon Digest, Brewers Yeast, Sodium Chloride, Potassium Chloride, Methionine, Yucca Extract, Marigold Meal, L-Carnitine, Beta Carotene. Total Salmon min. 42%.

Was thinking of going onto CSJ which I am waiting samples for but saw this food today


----------



## dobermummy (Apr 4, 2009)

i saw this food the other day, from looking at the ingredients it looks a decent food. 

but i havent tried it so will watch this thread with interest to see if others have


----------



## Milliepoochie (Feb 13, 2011)

I have also noticed this in my local PAH. I will be watching this thread with interest as I currently feed Wainwrights but am intriged as to how the two compare. I will be having a closer look before buying my next 15Kg bag


----------



## Maiisiku (Feb 20, 2009)

Hmm I'm not sure... If your doing CSJ I'd get herbie nuts as it's a higher quality one. If you look at this website Dog Food Analysis - Reviews of kibble it should give you an idea. But the regular pets at home food is rated as 2 and so I'm not sure about this one as I can't find it in their system.


----------



## Mum2Heidi (Feb 17, 2010)

I think the advance sensitive is probably better ingredients wise than WW salmon and potato which has a couple of cereals in it whereas advance sensitive has none. The sensitive is the only one I would say is better than WW.

ADVANCE
Fresh Salmon (min. 42%), Potato, Potato Protein, Sugar Beet Pulp, Pea Starch, Sunflower Oil, Minerals, Salmon Oil, Salmon Digest, Brewers Yeast, Sodium Chloride, Potassium Chloride, Methionine, Yucca Extract, Marigold Meal, L-Carnitine, Beta Carotene. Total Salmon min. 42%.
Typical Analysis: 
Moisture 13%, Protein 83%, Oils and Fats 1%, Fibre 2%, Ash 1%.

WW
Ingredient(s): 
Salmon Protein (min. 23%), Potato (min. 21%), Sorghum, Whole Grain Barley (min. 10%), Atlantic Fish Meal, Whole Linseed (min. 4%), Sugar Beet Pulp (min. 5%), Sunflower Oil, Dicalcium Phosphate, Alfalfa, Natural Seawood (min. 0.5%), Sodium Chloride, Potassium Chloride, Methionine, Marigold Extract, Yucca Extract, Rosemary Extract.
Typical Analysis: 
Moisture 8%, Protein 21%, Oils and Fats 10%, Fibre 3.5%, Ash 7.2%, Vitamin A 12000iu/kg, Vitamin D3 1200iu/kg, Vitamin E (a-tocopherol), 600iu/kg, Copper (Cupric Sulphate) 12mg/kg. Contains Tocopherol rich extracts of natural origin. Vitamin E and C as EC permitted antioxidant. No added colourants, flavourings or preservatives.


----------



## molly moo (Sep 4, 2010)

i got a free sample of the salmon 2.5kg to try with molly and she loves it and molly has very sensitive skin and her hair is great and she doesn't seem to be itchy and seems to enjoy it with ww wet x


----------



## dobermummy (Apr 4, 2009)

just to add the advanced nutrition sensitive is only a 10kg bag


----------



## molly moo (Sep 4, 2010)

mumof6 said:


> just to add the advanced nutrition sensitive is only a 10kg bag


i got a free 2.5kg bag from pets at home and you can buy 2.5kg online


----------



## Milliepoochie (Feb 13, 2011)

I am going to walk over to my local PAH at lunch time to have a nose. 

I currently feed Millie on Wainwrights Dry kibble but I see the Advanced Nutrition has much higher meat levels, hmm be intresting to see if there is actually anyone who can give useful information in store though.

Out of curiosity has anyone visited the 'Nutritional Centres' in a PAH store? and Did they actually give any useful advice?


----------



## Milliepoochie (Feb 13, 2011)

Hmm intresting actually had some helpful / friendly information from my local PAH.

Spoke to a sales assistant who told me there nutritionalist was out but provided me with a number should I have any comments/ questions.

She said the Advanced Nutrition is qa replacement for there silver bagged own dog food brands which are now all on sale but was a copy of a Science Plan type diet where as Wainwrights is the more natural James Wellbeloved type food. That Wainwrights is better for softer tummies, she even pointed out they are identical prices but the Advanced Nutrition is in a smaller bag (12Kg) compared to Wainwrights (15Kg) and that the Advanced Nutrition does have a higher meat content.

She also gave me a 2.5Kg bag to try mixing with Millies current food to see if she actually likes it.


----------



## Snoringbear (Sep 26, 2008)

That Salmon one has the best ingredients but only appears to be available in 2.5KG bags on the website


----------



## OllieBob (Nov 28, 2010)

Mum2Heidi said:


> ADVANCE
> Fresh Salmon (min. 42%), Potato, Potato Protein, Sugar Beet Pulp, Pea Starch, Sunflower Oil, Minerals, Salmon Oil, Salmon Digest, Brewers Yeast, Sodium Chloride, Potassium Chloride, Methionine, Yucca Extract, Marigold Meal, L-Carnitine, Beta Carotene. Total Salmon min. 42%.
> Typical Analysis:
> Moisture 13%, Protein 83%, Oils and Fats 1%, Fibre 2%, Ash 1%.


83% protein  23% is more like it :biggrin:


----------



## morsel (Dec 22, 2010)

It's made by Hills Science according to pets at home. The old one was being sold off half price so I bought a years supply. I think that it is up there with those that are classed as the best.


----------



## Guest (Mar 16, 2011)

Snoringbear said:


> That Salmon one has the best ingredients but only appears to be available in 2.5KG bags on the website


They do 10 kg bags in store, at the moment its a tenner off a sack so £23.99. My dogs are happily transitioning onto CSJ but just wondered peoples thoughts on PAH new food xx


----------



## Milliepoochie (Feb 13, 2011)

morsel said:


> It's made by Hills Science according to pets at home. The old one was being sold off half price so I bought a years supply. I think that it is up there with those that are classed as the best.


The old one is being sold £3 for 2.5 kg at my local PAH. Which makes it £18 for 15kg but I have no idea what its meat % etc are, it no longer apears on their website as its been discontinued.


----------



## morsel (Dec 22, 2010)

Milliepoochie said:


> The old one is being sold £3 for 2.5 kg at my local PAH. Which makes it £18 for 15kg but I have no idea what its meat % etc are, it no longer apears on their website as its been discontinued.


Chicken- Total minimum is 40% chicken.
Lamb- total minimum 20%lamb plus contains chicken at about 20% minimum.
I've bought the puppy version. There's not a massive difference between the old and new one. The analysis is virtually the same.
http://www.petsathome.com/shop/pets...cm_re=barilliance-_-up sell-_-product details Try this link. It'll give you an idea of the quality allbeit this is the puppy version. Just click on ingredients.
http://www.petsathome.com/shop/pets...cm_re=barilliance-_-up sell-_-product details Compare the puppy food to tha adult food.


----------



## mushymouth (Jan 9, 2011)

My boxer is on that sensitive and it seems to be ok although she's not that fussed to eat it without meat or water on. 
And will sometimes turn get nose up.
I've just got some wainwrights to try as I would rather she liked to eat it rather than having to.
And I don't want to have to mix meat in everytime.
But she had firm poos on it.


----------



## Milliepoochie (Feb 13, 2011)

mushymouth said:


> My boxer is on that sensitive and it seems to be ok although she's not that fussed to eat it without meat or water on.
> And will sometimes turn get nose up.
> I've just got some wainwrights to try as I would rather she liked to eat it rather than having to.
> And I don't want to have to mix meat in everytime.
> But she had firm poos on it.


Millie got on great with Wainwrights, she has never been one to get excited by food but with Wainwrights she has a fantastic coat and bags of energy


----------



## LINUS (Jun 14, 2011)

I've just come from my local store to be told that the meat content on the Pets at Home advanced nutrition food states 40% but is actually 20%!!!. They made a mistake. When I asked why they said that the quality control had failed!!! :thumbdown:

I will not be buying my food from Pets at Home again!!!


----------



## mushymouth (Jan 9, 2011)

I've changed my girls food as she was on this but not anymore


----------



## Milliepoochie (Feb 13, 2011)

MIllie is also being changed off this food.. If they dont now what is in their own food then that very worrying!


----------



## LINUS (Jun 14, 2011)

On their website there is a video of the food 'buyer' talking about Advanced Nutrition and how experienced they are....obviously not if they have no idea what goes in their own food.

Pets at Home sold their business for £950m yet have no idea what goes in their food??? 

I'm surprised that trading standards have allowed them to continue selling Advanced Nutrition.

Pets for profits, they obviously have no interest in the welfare of pets :angry:


----------



## GoldenShadow (Jun 15, 2009)

Does anyone know where the original thread about the Advanced Nutrition meat content is?! Someone said there was an original one not this or the one started yesterday but I can't find it?


----------



## Guest (Jun 15, 2011)

GoldenShadow said:


> Does anyone know where the original thread about the Advanced Nutrition meat content is?! Someone said there was an original one not this or the one started yesterday but I can't find it?


I understand it has been deleted


----------



## GoldenShadow (Jun 15, 2009)

DoubleTrouble said:


> I understand it has been deleted


Oh OK, thanks.


----------



## tashi (Dec 5, 2007)

Think there was something in there that could have caused the forum problems legally


----------



## GoldenShadow (Jun 15, 2009)

tashi said:


> Think there was something in there that could have caused the forum problems legally


I was just wondering because people were referring to a previous thread and I was like oh no I missed it I don't know what happened :laugh:

Least the issue is out and being sorted though


----------



## 2Hounds (Jun 24, 2009)

The fresh salmon bit would suggest that its the wet weight to me, before moisture's removed. How much is it?


----------



## Mrs Sowerberry (Aug 6, 2011)

I came across this thread when searchign for info on the content of this food.
I was given a 2.5kg bag of the Ad.Nut. Sensitive food by the RSPCA for my foster dog. The bag was already open which I though was a bit odd but it seemed full. The food itself was different sized and coloured kibbles. I was impressed by the 42% salmon on the ingredients. It seemed to agree with my dog. I went to Pets at Home to get some more (3 for 2 offer) but when I got home and opened the packet I was surprised to see all ball shaped kibbles all the same colour and it didnt smell as good as the last pack. Looking at the contents it said trout + salmon 32% total.

I just wondered if this is corect and they have changed the shape, size and colour of the food as well as the ingredients?
On their website it still says 42% salmon. It was quite a journey to my nearest store so I dont know if I should take it back (dog's tummy issues are not quite as good on this new recipe) or do they still do the 42% salmon online - the online purchases are not available for collection in store, is this because the stores only have the inferior version?
I am confused. Does anybody know?
Thanks in advance.


----------



## Andromeda (Nov 21, 2010)

keeleyjane19 said:


> Ingredients:
> 
> Fresh Salmon (min. 42%), *Potato, Potato Protein*, Sugar Beet Pulp, Pea Starch, Sunflower Oil, Minerals, Salmon Oil, Salmon Digest, Brewers Yeast, Sodium Chloride, Potassium Chloride, Methionine, Yucca Extract, Marigold Meal, L-Carnitine, Beta Carotene. Total Salmon min. 42%.


How much, if we add together, potato and potato protein it will be in %?
I'm guessing that will be more than 42% of salmon


----------



## millie 5 (Oct 20, 2011)

the mistake was with the people who packaged it not with pets at home. even with a lower meat content it is still a very good food.


----------



## Lilimic (Jan 25, 2011)

mushymouth said:


> My boxer is on that sensitive and it seems to be ok although she's not that fussed to eat it without meat or water on.
> And will sometimes turn get nose up.
> I've just got some wainwrights to try as I would rather she liked to eat it rather than having to.
> And I don't want to have to mix meat in everytime.
> But she had firm poos on it.


Lennie didn't like it, i think he likes small kibble and it is kind of big and crunch and not that smelly so he lost interest pretty much straight away.


----------



## troublestrouble (Oct 19, 2011)

hi,
just wanted to add that i used to feed my dog the old pets at home cause she liked having different flavours in the large breed variety. the new advanced nutrition one only has 1 flavour for large breed but the ingredient percentages were almost identical to the normal size so i occasionally sneak a bowl of that too to mix it up-she loves the stuff!


----------



## Patricia Beadle (Jul 3, 2018)

keeleyjane19 said:


> What does everyone think of the new advanced nutrition food from PAH?
> 
> I have been looking at it regards buying it for my Papillons. What I do like is the fact they use organic selenium rather than sodium selenite.
> At the moment I am feeding Eden holistic which to my mind is the best on the market. Unfortunately very few shops stock it as it isn't made by any of the big consortiums. Having to order on line puts the price up.


----------

